# Neve Castro Laboreiro e Lamas de Mouro  - Melgaço (26-02-2006)



## Minho (26 Fev 2006 às 17:37)

Pois como prometido aqui vão as fotos.
Estou com preguiça de comenta-las porque são muitas


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2006 às 17:50)

Fantásticas!! Que paisagens! Lá mesmo no topo deve ter tido grandes acumulações mesmo!   

A terceira foto a contar do fim é Lamas de Mouro?


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2006 às 17:53)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Fantásticas!! Que paisagens! Lá mesmo no topo deve ter tido grandes acumulações mesmo!
> 
> A terceira foto a contar do fim é Lamas de Mouro?



Não é um lugar a caminho do planalto.


----------



## dj_alex (26 Fev 2006 às 17:54)

Excelentes fotos


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2006 às 18:32)

lindas fotos aquela do restaurante tá linda grandes paisagens sim senhor parabéns pelas magnificas fotos.


----------



## Minho (12 Out 2006 às 19:50)

*Re: Neve Castro Laboreiro e Lamas de Mouro  - Melgaço*

Vou continuar o post uma vez que não ficou completo....
Seguem o resto das fotografias que então coloquei:


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2006 às 20:07)

*Re: Neve Castro Laboreiro e Lamas de Mouro  - Melgaço*

São fotos espectaculares


----------



## Fil (12 Out 2006 às 20:25)

*Re: Neve Castro Laboreiro e Lamas de Mouro  - Melgaço*

Ainda bem que as colocaste de novo, foi por muito pouco que este tópico não se perdeu no "blackout" do fórum! Lembro-me que ia em 3 páginas, ficou reduzida a umas poucas respostas  

Já agora, sabes-me dizer o nome da povoação da 1º e 6º foto?


----------



## Rog (12 Out 2006 às 21:31)

Boas fotos, esperemos que este ano seja propício a nevadas.


----------



## Minho (12 Out 2006 às 21:36)

*Re: Neve Castro Laboreiro e Lamas de Mouro  - Melgaço*



Fil disse:


> Já agora, sabes-me dizer o nome da povoação da 1º e 6º foto?



Ora bem, a primeira foto é entre a vila de Castro Laboreiro e um lugar chamado Portos que fica no planalto. Não tenho cá em Braga a carta militar posso ver mais tarde que lugar é em concreto.

A 6ª foto é em pleno centro urbano de Lamas de Mouro   
Mas a estação do IM fica a 1 km dali na entrada do Parque Nacional...


----------



## Santos (12 Out 2006 às 21:55)

Espectaculares fotos Minho, espero que as possas repetir rápidamente.


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Out 2006 às 08:20)

TANTA NEVE     
Simplesmente fantásticas... Foram dias para recordar...
Excelente registo Minho!  
Esperemos q n haja um novo apagão no forum...


----------



## dj_alex (13 Out 2006 às 10:30)

Pena não haver neve o Inverno todo nessa zona...Boa estância de ski que se fazia aí....


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Out 2006 às 14:04)

Ai Minho o que tu nos foste fazer recordar!    

Que nevão mais espectacular...


----------



## Seringador (13 Out 2006 às 14:08)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ai Minho o que tu nos foste fazer recordar!
> 
> Que nevão mais espectacular...



Teve o mesmo efeito que a tua reportagem Kim fiquei a    para que venha um coberto branco


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Out 2006 às 15:32)

Seringador disse:


> Teve o mesmo efeito que a tua reportagem Kim fiquei a    para que venha um coberto branco



Vocês este Inverno safam-se de certeza, eu pra aqui abandonado é que terei de viajar para matar o vício e para lhe sentir o cheiro hummmmm    

Esta foto é simplesmente espectacular, é a minha foto do ambiente de trabalho já há muitos meses .







Aquela serra ali ao fundo à esquerda totalmente coberta de neve, nem parece real , é que ficou completamente cobertinha, é um manto lisinho de tanta neve que tinha! Foram uns bons milhares de litros de água! Sim senhor! isto é inolvidável!


----------



## Minho (13 Out 2006 às 20:30)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Vocês este Inverno safam-se de certeza, eu pra aqui abandonado é que terei de viajar para matar o vício e para lhe sentir o cheiro hummmmm
> 
> Esta foto é simplesmente espectacular, é a minha foto do ambiente de trabalho já há muitos meses .
> 
> ...



Se quiseres passar por cá tá à vontade... assim já somos dois loucos a vaguear pela serra   

Bem no sopé dessa serra cheia de neve fica Lamas de Mouro e tem 988 metros. Atrás dessa serra que não se vê existe outra que devia ter muitissima mais neve pois têm mais de 1200m


----------



## Iceberg (14 Out 2006 às 00:49)

Parabéns, Minho, excelente foto-reportagem!  

Aquelas paisagens faziam lembrar os Alpes suíços ...

E aquele Restaurante parece-me o local ideal para realizar o 1º Grande Encontro do Forum Meteo PT. Que acham?


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2008 às 16:28)

Sem duvida as maiores acomulações de neve que ja vi em Portugal...

Altamente!!


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2008 às 18:28)

C'um catano!!!
Estou simplesmente, ou melhor, completamente embasbacado com o qui ví

Excelentes Minho!!

Mais de 1 ano após o ultimo comentário a este tópico, eu e o AnDré voltamos a comentar... ... é simplesmente espectacular!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Jan 2008 às 02:04)

Lindo ... fez me lembrar a 1 vez que vi neve ... no ano de 1998 ou 99 ja nao tou bem certo em vila pouca de aguiar .. em pleno abril ...  neve... acumulou bastante ...pena k so durou 2 dias


----------



## CMSAFF (11 Jan 2008 às 01:07)

Kim Carvalho eu coloquei outra desta série no meu Hi 5


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Fev 2008 às 12:04)

Perto le Lamas de Mouro ficam as Brandas.
Aluguei uma casinha na Branda da Aveleira no fim de semana 26,27 de Novembro de 2005.
A previsão apontava para queda de neve acima dos 600 m e não falhou.
Esta aldeia fica + ou- a 900m.
Foi o meu último episódio de contacto com a neve e ver nevar com abundância.











De então para cá,  nicles...rien...nothing...niente.....


----------



## Minho (14 Fev 2008 às 12:20)

nimboestrato disse:


> Perto le Lamas de Mouro ficam as Brandas.
> Aluguei uma casinha na Branda da Aveleira no fim de semana 26,27 de Novembro de 2005.
> A previsão apontava para queda de neve acima dos 600 m e não falhou.
> Esta aldeia fica + ou- a 900m.
> ...



As Brandas e Inverneiras ficam um pouco por toda a zona de Castro Laboreiro até à Gavieira.

Bem conheço essas zona... não sei se sabes mas fotografaste (lado inferior direito) uns calhaus que são os restos de uma moreia lateral de um glaciar ... última imagem desta página http://www.dct.uminho.pt/PNPG/geol/glaciares.html 
é esse local...


----------

